#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Caesar 5.10

## bajwa75

CAESAR 5.10  Build dated 12 May 2008

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Caesar 5.10

----------


## Nasir

Dear Bajwa,
Thanks for your sharing the link.
Do you have some ***** / ***** / serial or emulation for the same?
Best regards,
Nasir

----------


## netspyking

Hi

This is not Caesar II 5.1 setup files , this is just an update , be carefull  :Big Grin:

----------


## sufiana02

Salam,

I got Caesar II  5.10 software. If anybody  can provide *****, I will upload this sofware

----------


## duddek

help for the ***** pls....

----------


## xtreme200x

I have the ***** builded for me! If anyone need this ***** we can make change Ok.
xtreme2007.wordpress.com

----------


## carlitos

I thought This was a forum for share

----------


## CEO76

Good comment Carlitos, I have seen a lot of people on this forum ask for ***** or full working version of a soft in one post while they offer exchange software in their other posts. 

*The World only builds status for givers, not for recievers!!!*

----------


## vaibhav1982

what you wants? 
please provide the links of CAESAR II 5.10

----------


## allezlom94

the 5.00 version of CAESAR is not working well because in my work(i am a piping calculator in france), a friend told me that there are problems in the 5.00 version, well we work with 5.10 version with CODETI code, but for the other codes i don't know, just for telling you
bye

----------


## alexcv

Thanks you

----------


## aloneshiner

Helho,
I anybody has CAESAR II Ver 5.0 or 5.1 please provide a link for it. I think again we have to look for Mohammad Elhagar. He normally provides such a good links.

----------


## tnt

thanks

See More: Caesar 5.10

----------


## IOx

merci beaucoup!

----------


## josedelgadodiaz

thanks

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Following is the link for CAESER II v5.10 with ***** included.
*Please anyone could upload it on rapidshare or MU links. I do'nt have acc. on Megashare.* 
Thank you

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xtreme200x

Is not working fine, but I have other ***** builded by myself, only sendme a private msg ok
thanks

----------


## tnt

Thanks

----------


## aloneshiner

Thank you so much gentleman. You made me so happy that I do not know how to appreciate you. What you did shows that there are still some engineers in the world who care about the engineering community. Thank you very much.
If anybody can upload it on rapidshare or ifile please do it. I could not download the software since it allows just 250 MB and the download manager on the site is not available currently. 
Thank you again.

----------


## Pedro Romero

Could you please send me the *****? Thanks in advance. pedr_romero@yahoo.com
PR

----------


## xtreme200x

> Could you please send me the *****? Thanks in advance. pedr_romero@yahoo.com
> PR



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
***** for Caesar 5.1, Just unrar and apply Ok

----------


## xtreme200x

> Could you please send me the *****? Thanks in advance. pedr_romero@yahoo.com
> PR



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
***** for Caesar 5.1, Just unrar and apply Ok

----------


## aloneshiner

Thanks Dear Friend.

----------


## technocrat

i am registered user, bit still link hidden, why so. pls chk

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you. The file is not a rar file but iso. I will try  PR

See More: Caesar 5.10

----------


## tnt

.......

----------


## raulelite

I have Caesar II v5.0 with *****, i can put this .rar here? but, i put thats files here if some one can tell me where i can to donwload codeware compress.  :Smile:

----------


## aloneshiner

Can someone provide me with " M.W Kellog Limited Engineering Design Manual for piping stress analysis " ?

Its written by Mr. M.D. Vasse, Chief piping engineer.

I happened to see a copy of this book with one of the engineers in our company (I am not working with the above mentioned company ). However, he declined to share it with me. Its a very good manual and would be very helpful for an amateur like me. If anyone can help me out in ths matter, I will be very grateful.

----------


## tuancham

I have Ceesar 5.10 with ***** we can exchange if have pvelite 2007 or 2008

----------


## naiem bibawi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gasoil

Thanks a lot

----------


## robertantoreni

hai pls give the link for pvelite 2008 or 2007

----------


## alwaw911

*To you ALL!!!

Have a look in the "CAESAR II Perfict thread" in this forum and my last post...
there are 2 Rapidshare links for CAESAR II v5.10 by LND (part1.rar 100Mb and
part2.rar 50MB approx.) and read the instructions on How to unzip the legend.xxx files...

Regards.

(No naiem bibawi...CodeCAD provides demos and training on COADE products, but no full softs with ***** to my Knowledge!!!)* :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## ecxloe

> *To you ALL!!!
> 
> Have a look in the "CAESAR II Perfict thread" in this forum and my last post...
> there are 2 Rapidshare links for CAESAR II v5.10 by LND (part1.rar 100Mb and
> part2.rar 50MB approx.) and read the instructions on How to unzip the legend.xxx files...
> 
> Regards.
> 
> (No naiem bibawi...CodeCAD provides demos and training on COADE products, but no full softs with ***** to my Knowledge!!!)*



i was able to install  software . on trying to run it, i have the message"Error 1009: Cannot open HASP HL drivers". Can somebody tell me what to do?

----------


## mxbhatnagar

I also getting same reply after install and run

----------


## gepachir

> I also getting same reply after install and run



Try this procedures :

install app
run hdd32.exe (you may download it from google)
copy 795F1F82.hasp to windows/system32
run LND emuliator utility 

Note :

- Disable real time protection if you use Symantec Av as it will consider as virus and will remove the LND emulator utility.

- When LND emulator menu pop up you may want to click uninstall emulator then click install emulator. 

- Run your Caesar application.

- Rerun your LND emulator utility whenever you have "Cannot open HASP HL drivers" problem,  This works for me.

Good luck.

----------


## mxbhatnagar

HI,



Can you tell me abt "LND emuliator utility" and how do i found if deleted.See More: Caesar 5.10

----------


## gepachir

> HI,
> 
> Can you tell me abt "LND emuliator utility" and how do i found if deleted.



I dont know much about this emulator. What I do is I keep the ***** RAR file where the LND emulator utility is. In case the LND emulator utility in the extracted folder is deleted by AV software and I have  "Cannot open HASP HL drivers" problem, I re-extract the ***** RAR file and rerun the LND emulator utility from the ***** RAR file.

The above procedure is how I manage to get this CAESAR run. I frequently experience  "Cannot open HASP HL drivers" problem especially after I restart my computer.

Perhaps other members could help or have better ideas.

Regards,

----------


## mbc.engg

Can any one please give CEASER II 5.1 full version with its *****. I am really in need of the same.

----------


## processeng

hI, Does anyone know the right procedure to install the Caesar ***** (emulator) in Windows XP? I have intalled Caesar II and the ***** but it funtion only once. Please, help! Thank you!

----------


## wasgsawe

To all: keep instalation .iso file in virtual CD/DVD drive, and start/install LND emulator every time before you start CAESAR. If you write it over a real drive place, after restart PC will be deleted. This way work for me well.

----------


## polo44600

> the 5.10 version of CAESAR is not working well because in my work(i am a piping calculator in france), a friend told me that there are problems in the 5.10 version, well we work with 5.00 version with CODETI code, but for the other codes i don't know, just for telling you
> bye



Bonjour allezlePSG, je plaisante, ca fait plaisir de rencontrer un frenchie et calculateur piping en plus sur ce forum.
Pour info j'ai la version 5.1 de CAESAR avec le petit medicament qui va bien mais celui ci a un petit virus alors je l'ai iinstall sur un PC "poubelle" et il fonctionne tres bien. Maintenant j'aimerais trouve un ***** mais sans virus, pas simple ...
il y avait bien des liens sur ce forum mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de les tlcharger. Alors si tu as une info, merci d'avance.

a+

----------


## ishaksaban

> I have Ceesar 5.10 with ***** we can exchange if have pvelite 2007 or 2008



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

send caesar 5 to me pm me first for link

----------


## cire5395

Yes you will have that issue.
To solve this, get your AV to exclude scanning LND emulator file.
Hope this help you

----------


## cire5395

Yes you will have that issue.
To solve this, get your AV to exclude scanning LND emulator file.
Hope this help you

----------


## ishaksaban

> Yes you will have that issue.
> To solve this, get your AV to exclude scanning LND emulator file.
> Hope this help you



sornot caesar 5.10 had already. Actually need ver 4.5 or 5.0.

can send emulator that version

----------


## Azam

thanks

----------


## ishaksaban

Caesar 5.0 interface to caecar neutral not working

----------


## sameck

> Try this procedures :
> 
> install app
> run hdd32.exe (you may download it from google)
> copy 795F1F82.hasp to windows/system32
> run LND emuliator utility 
> 
> Note :
> 
> ...



please, i need the LND emulator  but  d'not findit.

my email is marcelo.sameck@gmail.com
tanks.See More: Caesar 5.10

----------


## sravisankar

Hi, can somebody post links for downloading CAESAR II + -----

----------


## mbc.engg

Please help me to resolve following issue:

I have installed CEASER II 5.1 on P4 machine. While installation I have selected langauage as "English". But in output report except technical words, everything is coming in some different language which is difficult to understand. Please help how to convert/get report in English language.

----------


## mbc.engg

Please help...

I have installed CEASER II 5.1 on P4 machine. While installation I have selected langauage as "English". But in output report except technical words, everything is coming in some different language which is difficult to understand. Please help how can I get report in English language. Please help what to do.

----------


## lubl

> CAESAR 5.10  Build dated 12 May 2008
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



I think there is some problem with the link I can not open it, would you please help me what to do.
thanks

----------


## ablulrahim

Not files. Please help.

----------


## Hariharan

Could anyone help me. 
I instaled CAESAR II 5.10. While running LND Emulator Utility.exe the Error is 
"Opening Hardlockfilter (c:/windows/system32/Hardlockfilter.sys): error 2"
Please send a mail to harishal@chennai.net

----------


## sachin_nagavkar@yahoo.co.

> Salam,
> 
> I got Caesar II  5.10 software. If anybody  can provide -----, I will upload this sofware



can you send me caesar software  on sachin_nagavkar@yahoo.co.in

----------


## sachin_nagavkar@yahoo.co.

> Please help me to resolve following issue:
> 
> I have installed CEASER II 5.1 on P4 machine. While installation I have selected langauage as "English". But in output report except technical words, everything is coming in some different language which is difficult to understand. Please help how to convert/get report in English language.



can you send me caesar soft on sachin_nagavkar@yahoo.co.in

----------


## sopolsing

thank you

----------


## robertantoreni

hai its not generate Isometric drawings please verify

----------


## rklnt79

please send to my mail id *rrajakumar79@gmail*

----------


## vikaschaurasia

i need run LND emuliator utility for Caesar 5.10 please send me vikascha123@yahoo.co.in

See More: Caesar 5.10

----------


## ambuj_lko

hello frns,
earlier I was working on caesar II 5.1 with WINDOWS XP there was no pbm at all .
unfortunately I had to change my machine & hardware supports WINDOWS 7 (64 bit) only.
now m unable to run the software ... i guess there r some compatibility issues..
kindly help

----------


## vikaschaurasia

please share your caesar II 5.1

----------


## anupkumarroy

use vmware to install xp  ... then install caesar in it

----------


## mbamine

Hello guys,

Does anyone have Caesar II sample "Interview Questions", "Training Questions/exams", etc.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Budiana

thank

----------


## okpiping

> Could anyone help me. 
> I instaled CAESAR II 5.10. While running LND Emulator Utility.exe the Error is 
> "Opening Hardlockfilter (c:/windows/system32/Hardlockfilter.sys): error 2"
> Please send a mail to harishal@chennai.net




After setup program LND Emulator Utility.exe does not become un-compression not to be and from will send LND Emulator Utility.exe files where does not become the program execution and if staring will thank

[email] okpiping@naver.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## sameerahmed

i need Caesar and Compress please help me

----------


## bajwa75

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

